# Moto gp 09 Donington



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

Well what can I say, Donington is not the best track for photography. I found myself behind a fence where ever I went.The weather didnt help either, although it did make for some interesting racing.

Anyway, not being one to blame his tools I did what I could:

These are my favorite 7 from about 25 that I thought were acceptable. If you look at the full size images you will notice they are all soft. Another reason to take bolt cutters next time!:naughty:

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









7:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

nice


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

some awsome pics there matey :thumb::thumb: what camarra did you use ??
i got some pics to put up but they are nowhere near as good as those 
it was my first GP i been to and it wont be my last !!! the noise was amazing !!
roll on next year at silverstone :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Camera is a Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 70-300mm non-VR

Donington is awful photography wise and spectatre wise. I think the facilities are no where near as good as Silverstone. If they want F1 to be there next year they are going to have to make some dramatic changes.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

Mike V said:


> Camera is a Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 70-300mm non-VR
> 
> Donington is awful photography wise and spectatre wise. I think the facilities are no where near as good as Silverstone. If they want F1 to be there next year they are going to have to make some dramatic changes.


definatley !! getting 95 thousand people out was a nightmare imagine 150k that go to see the F1 :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

think they might have one meeting there and then back to silverstone ! that if it actualy gets there !!!


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

great pics, i need to invest in a bigger lens !


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Unless things have changed lots in the last year or so since I last went, there where loads of areas free of debris and catch fence, especially in the infeild areas from Regate down past the Curves towards the Old Hairpin - much more Tog friendly than Silverstone.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I like those!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Camera is a Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 70-300mm non-VR
> 
> Donington is awful photography wise and spectatre wise. I think the facilities are no where near as good as Silverstone. If they want F1 to be there next year they are going to have to make some dramatic changes.


I disagree with your comment about being poor for spectators.

Being a member on the committee for the Donington Park Racing Association Club, we run a small enclosure just around the outside of the track up from redgate corner. From there, i can see the bikes coming down the end of the pit straight, around redgate, down craner's, through old hairpin, up under starkey's bridge before they nip behind some tree's for McClain's, and then briefly catch them blatting up towards coppice.

I'm sorry, but i don't think silverstone can better that, on what is essentially a boring flat piece of land  (yes yes, bitter that silverstone has taken the moto gp away from donny)

Although i will agree with you on donington being **** poor for photography around the outside, although on the infield looking over craners and the old hairpin on the bank, your actually a long way up from the catch fence, although you do need a rather large lens to capture them.

And donington parks genius solution to squeeze all 150k+ specators out of the circuit? Ban all car parking and shuttle people out on public transport.

By the way, you can join the D.P.R.A.C. for use of the enclosure and cheap cups of tea by walking in and signing up, its only about £20 for the year iirc.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

pic 5 of lorenzo is very good!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Rich said:


> Unless things have changed lots in the last year or so since I last went, there where loads of areas free of debris and catch fence, especially in the infeild areas from Regate down past the Curves towards the Old Hairpin - much more Tog friendly than Silverstone.


They put lots of extra fencing up this year for the MotoGP to stop the track invasion, that worked :lol:

The only way to get clear shots was to get up high and have a decent zoom lens, even the inside of Redgate was fenced off which is my fave place to take shots during trackdays.

Darren


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Very Nice:thumb: Any Piccies of JT?


----------

